# Organizing Apps



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

I have four pages of apps; not completely full pages.  I'm trying to move them around so they are organized.  I do not like the look of "folders".  I understand I need to touch the icon until the wiggly icon shows to move it, but how do I move an App from page 2 say to page 4?  I can't get it to save my life!  Help!?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The only way I know of is to do it on your computer and then sync your iPad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

While the apps are squiggly, puts down on the one you want to move and keep press down while you drag the icon to left or right edge of the page, and drag it to the center of the edge. You may have to reposition it or wiggle it around, but eventually it will move to the next page over. This can get tedious if you have to move it across several pages!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> While the apps are squiggly, puts down on the one you want to move and keep press down while you drag the icon to left or right edge of the page, and drag it to the center of the edge. You may have to reposition it or wiggle it around, but eventually it will move to the next page over. This can get tedious if you have to move it across several pages!
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


Took a lot of manuvering and much patience, but success!!! Thank you!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

If you have a lot of organising to do, it's much quicker if you hook it up to iTunes and sync, then do your organising in iTunes and resync.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> If you have a lot of organising to do, it's much quicker if you hook it up to iTunes and sync, then do your organising in iTunes and resync.


Should have done that, but I'm stuck at work. . . . and the organization, or lack thereof, was driving me mad 

Can the home page apps be moved or deleted from iTunes? I was not able to do anything with those.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

JCBeam said:


> Should have done that, but I'm stuck at work. . . . and the organization, or lack thereof, was driving me mad
> 
> Can the home page apps be moved or deleted from iTunes? I was not able to do anything with those.


As far as I know, you can move any of the apps to any page or to the bottom row that stays on every page, both on the device and in iTunes - in iTunes you can delete them permanently or just untick them to keep them off the device. But there are some apps that come with the device that can't be deleted - those are the ones that when they go wiggly don't have the X in the top left hand corner.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> As far as I know, you can move any of the apps to any page or to the bottom row that stays on every page, both on the device and in iTunes - in iTunes you can delete them permanently or just untick them to keep them off the device. But there are some apps that come with the device that can't be deleted - those are the ones that when they go wiggly don't have the X in the top left hand corner.


Yeah, those are the ones I was referring to as being on the "Home Page". Perhaps I can hide them? It seems cannot move apps to that page either; although I will try again. But yours and skyblue's suggestion to do from iTunes probably a lot easier. I shall try once I get home. They fairly well organized at the moment and I can live with them until I'm hooked up to my desktop


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

You could put all the stuff you don't want but can't get rid of in a folder -- that way it's only taking up one icon space.  Name it Junk.  LOL


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I was able to move the can't delete ones to page 7 on my dd's touch (game center, stocks, maps...).  A junk folder is a great idea!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

kindlemama said:


> You could put all the stuff you don't want but can't get rid of in a folder -- that way it's only taking up one icon space. Name it Junk.  LOL


That's exactly what I've done on my iPad, and the junk folder is on a final page by itself!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny story:  After I posted on this thread, we went to a birthday party.  I was chatting with a young boy who was playing games on his iPhone.  He started to show me tips and tricks.  One of them was moving icons to different screens!  Leave it to an 8 year old to teach me new tricks!  Too cute!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Funny story: After I posted on this thread, we went to a birthday party. I was chatting with a young boy who was playing games on his iPhone. He started to show me tips and tricks. One of them was moving icons to different screens! Leave it to an 8 year old to teach me new tricks! Too cute!


How do you know I am not that eight year old?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> That's exactly what I've done on my iPad, and the junk folder is on a final page by itself!


Mine is called "Useless", but I've also been doing this since the very first beta of 4.0. On my work-owned iPad, the folder is more diplomatically named "Preload".


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> How do you know I am not that eight year old?


I thought he looked familiar!!!!


----------

